# Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG RoG vs Fujimi



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I had to ask if anyone has built either or both. I know the Fujimi car was just, just released, but you never know. From what I can tell, although the RoG hit the market first, I felt the tires are too thick and that the details are a bit on the thick side scale wise(as well as the roundness of edges). On the plus, working gullwing doors and full engine and transmission. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/REV07100

The Fujimi, although seemingly as tightly fitting and detailed as the real car, has absolutely NO engine or transmission. If you can see through the PE grills, you'll see nothing but empty space. Kinda sad. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ12392 

Anyone know if another compnay like Aoshima, Tamiya or Fujimi Enthusiast series is in the works for that beautiful car?

Thanks in advance for any and all input!

Rob


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Rob, thanks for saving us some $$$ with the review. As much as I love the RoG kit (haven't built it myself yet) the opening doors scare me. Anything opening and hinged like that scares me, LOL!! I tend to break them off playing with them.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im building the Revell kit now. Great engineering and detail. I will post pics later. Just finished the interior and suspension.


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> Im building the Revell kit now. Great engineering and detail. I will post pics later. Just finished the interior and suspension.


It seems the engine and suspension parts are definitely well done, but I re-iterated my concern with the overall scale thickness of the exterior parts and seperations between body panels. How does your RoG SLS compare to the images of the finished Fujimi from the HLJ website? Do you think I could scavenge the RoG interiors and *insert them* into the Fujimi frame? It's really the exterior car shell of the Fujimi kit that is virtually above reproach on scale thicknesses. 

Either way, truly can't wait to see the build! I'm sure it will be great. 
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

robtrek said:


> It seems the engine and suspension parts are definitely well done, but I re-iterated my concern with the overall scale thickness of the exterior parts and seperations between body panels. How does your RoG SLS compare to the images of the finished Fujimi from the HLJ website? Do you think I could scavenge the RoG interiors and *insert them* into the Fujimi frame? It's really the exterior car shell of the Fujimi kit that is virtually above reproach on scale thicknesses.
> 
> Either way, truly can't wait to see the build! I'm sure it will be great.
> Thanks,
> Rob


I like that the Fujimi has a raised spoiler. The body looks a litter slimmer, buty I dont think anything too extreme from the Revell version. I dont know about interchanging parts. I will post pics soon


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my link to my WIP of the Revell SLS AMG. Hope you like the pics.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3827956#post3827956


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> Here is my link to my WIP of the Revell SLS AMG. Hope you like the pics.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3827956#post3827956


Hey, very nice build so far. Good job Sir. :wave: I can't wait to see the exterior. That's the big deal for me, the tolerances on parts thickness and how tight the panel connections are. I am OCD in this area. I want my car to look like a miniature version of the real car. Same as we strive in military vehicles and aircraft. That "scale " accuracy. 

Either way, she's looking good!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Here are the completed pics.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work jaws,..Sweet build..


Ian


----------

